# Brother DTG Develops New Inks For GTX Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Brother DTG Releases GTX Graphics Lab Software For New GTX Printer*

With GTX Graphics Lab, new software designed by Brother DTG, users have more control and capabilities when preparing designs for output on the new GTX digital direct-to-garment printer. Compatible with both Mac and PC computers, this new program performs a variety of design functions such as creating a layout; adding text; rotating, sizing and positioning elements; and applying artistic effects. Graphics Lab also will automatically convert pure white to RGB values (254, 254, 254) for printing.

In addition, you can change the platen size needed for printing as well as the background color of the shirt. This allows for a more realistic onscreen view of the shirt while being designed. Other capabilities include applying transparencies, outlines, shadows and distress layers to text.

Elements can be layered and brought forward or moved backwards. When artwork is complete, it can be sent to the GTX printer using all the same settings in the print driver. Users also can save their work as a project layout and reopen the file for reusing some or all the elements in the future.

Graphics Lab is designed to be user friendly, even for a novice user, with all the core settings visible on the main tab. The software is installed along with the print drivers on both the Brother GTX and GT-3 printers.

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

